# The 3D Mech Squonker Thread



## Amir (19/9/17)

*Item wanted*: mechanical squonk mod

*Price Preference*: R1500-R3000
*
Condition*: excellent
*
Age of the item*: new-ish
*
Location of item*: any
*
Delivery/Collection*: any
*
Reason*: just because
*
Picture here*:


----------



## Vape_r (19/9/17)

I have a leprechaun if you're keen


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/9/17)

Amir said:


> *Item wanted*: mechanical squonk mod
> 
> *Price Preference*: R1500-R2000
> *
> ...


missing your reo buddy?


----------



## Amir (19/9/17)

Vape_r said:


> I have a leprechaun if you're keen



I'm more orientated towards the lightweight 3D printed kinda mods


----------



## Amir (19/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> missing your reo buddy?



Big time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/9/17)

we need to find some 3d printed regulated DNA75's BF's

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (19/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> we need to find some 3d printed regulated DNA75's BF's



I don't want regulated... I got the DNA 75C BF Therion... I need an unregulated like a Molly or Arkon or similar... Something really small and lightweight. Molly being top of the pile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/9/17)

Amir said:


> I don't want regulated... I got the DNA 75C BF Therion... I need an unregulated like a Molly or Arkon or similar... Something really small and lightweight. Molly being top of the pile


you are going to have to start bribing some owners for a Molly 

ok I will stop hijacking your thread now


----------



## Amir (19/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> you are going to have to start bribing some owners for a Molly
> 
> ok I will stop hijacking your thread now



I won't lie that Molly just melted my heart. She's so firm and tight in all the right places

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/9/17)

Amir said:


> I won't lie that Molly just melted my heart. She's so firm and tight in all the right places


just be careful. she may not be receptive to your advances

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir (19/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> just be careful. she may not be receptive to your advances



I have my own ways...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Scissorhands (19/9/17)

Amir said:


> Big time


Shes in good hands, promise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (19/9/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Shes in good hands, promise



I don't doubt it For a minute


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/9/17)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (20/9/17)

Andre said:


>



Beautiful... but I'm looking for something 3D or delrin-ish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (20/9/17)

bump


----------



## Amir (20/9/17)

I think I got a Molly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengz (20/9/17)

Amir said:


> I think I got a Molly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just cleaned up some stuff to make space for something like this, need a HE mech squonker! Not want, NEED... please advise accordingly as you had the inbox and a few other squonks


----------



## Amir (20/9/17)

Jengz said:


> I just cleaned up some stuff to make space for something like this, need a HE mech squonker! Not want, NEED... please advise accordingly as you had the inbox and a few other squonks



The inbox that I had and the therion that I'm currently using are regulated squonkers. The therion 75c bf is boss and trumps the inbox for me. For mech squonkers the reo P67 is pretty much untouchable in my opinion but I've been itching to try out these new 3D printed stuffs and now that I've managed to land a Molly I will be sure to update this thread with my findings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (20/9/17)

I got me a Molly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz (20/9/17)

Amir said:


> I got me a Molly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tjoh and what a beaut of a colour! With the black wasp! SubhahanAllah... that is a looker, congrats, first dibs if the experience goes south?


----------



## Amir (20/9/17)

Jengz said:


> Tjoh and what a beaut of a colour! With the black wasp! SubhahanAllah... that is a looker, congrats, first dibs if the experience goes south?



Dibs noted. The build needs work but she's a hard hitter that's for sure... just the way I like em 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (20/9/17)

Simplicity Squonker 20700 with Silver contacts for R1800.00


----------



## Scissorhands (20/9/17)

Amir said:


> I got me a Molly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Looking good! Awaiting your opinions vs the p67

Kind regards


----------



## Moey_Ismail (20/9/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Looking good! Awaiting your opinions vs the p67
> 
> Kind regards


Very different beasts, Reos are timid and smooth, these newer squonkers hit much harder, especially the one's with silver contacts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (20/9/17)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> View attachment 107743
> Simplicity Squonker 20700 with Silver contacts for R1800.00



Was looking for something smaller... next on the list is a 20700 cause I've heard nothing but good things 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (20/9/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Looking good! Awaiting your opinions vs the p67
> 
> Kind regards



Enjoy the P67 brother... there's nothing like it, and there never will be anything like it. These 3D's are trendy... the Reo's are timeless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Scissorhands (20/9/17)

Amir said:


> Enjoy the P67 brother... there's nothing like it, and there never will be anything like it. These 3D's are trendy... the Reo's are timeless.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dude! They are my "endgame" mods 100% the one is just awaiting the entheon, then i should be done for the year . . . Hopefully


----------



## shaun2707 (21/9/17)

Amir said:


> I got me a Molly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That’s one sweet looking device there @Amir!! Dig the colour as well! Congrats man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (21/9/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Dude! They are my "endgame" mods 100% the one is just awaiting the entheon, then i should be done for the year . . . Hopefully



This Entheon anticipation is killing me!! I hope it's as good as its made out to be... But my opinion is not based on hype actually. I've been squonking for some time now and I've been on a huge learning curve since day one. There are certain factors or elements about the Entheon that appeals to me. It has all the bells and whistles I want, even a little more than I need, and it addresses many issues i find to be a pain on other atty's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (21/9/17)

Amir said:


> This Entheon anticipation is killing me!! I hope it's as good as its made out to be... But my opinion is not based on hype actually. I've been squonking for some time now and I've been on a huge learning curve since day one. There are certain factors or elements about the Entheon that appeals to me. It has all the bells and whistles I want, even a little more than I need, and it addresses many issues i find to be a pain on other atty's



Right on! My intro into squonk was a hadaly & leprechaun (February) i haven't been able to top the hadaly, my only gripe is how easy it leaks, hype aside, if the entheon is exactly the same without the leaks ill be over the moon, apparently it has a touch more air, slightly less build room (further reduced chamber) and that pulse style feed system (wich im not crazy about, i liked how the coil gets submerged in juice with the hadaly/ol16 found it extended the life of the coil and wick as it doesn't burn dry easily)

Exciting times ahead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (21/9/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Right on! My intro into squonk was a hadaly & leprechaun (February) i haven't been able to top the hadaly, my only gripe is how easy it leaks, hype aside, if the entheon is exactly the same without the leaks ill be over the moon, apparently it has a touch more air, slightly less build room (further reduced chamber) and that pulse style feed system (wich im not crazy about, i liked how the coil gets submerged in juice with the hadaly/ol16 found it extended the life of the coil and wick as it doesn't burn dry easily)
> 
> Exciting times ahead



The funny thing is... I never took a liking to the hadaly. Maybe it was stiff bottles and over-squonking in the early days when the COV wraith just came out. The entheon addresses a lot of those issues like the clamps being one sided and the shallow juice well and tight airflow


----------



## SAVapeGear (21/9/17)

Amir said:


> The funny thing is... I never took a liking to the hadaly. Maybe it was stiff bottles and over-squonking in the early days when the COV wraith just came out. The entheon addresses a lot of those issues like the clamps being one sided and the shallow juice well and tight airflow


Still have my hadaly.Never have over squonking issues. Hadaly is just awesome.

Every atty one needs to just get use too.


----------



## Amir (21/9/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Still have my hadaly.Never have over squonking issues. Hadaly is just awesome.
> 
> Every atty one needs to just get use too.



Like i said... it was in the early days. Glad you like yours tho. Plenty people do... It's untouchable in the flavor department but there was just certain things that didn't work for me


----------



## Scissorhands (21/9/17)

@Amir - to each his own, sometines 1 bad experience can be a total turn off (eg. im done with tanks, glass/leaks/dry hits/fiddly parts) agree the wraith bottles were pretty k@k performers, @SAVapeGear i 100% agree its just a learning curve (like all gear), at a desk its no issue but out and about (especially after a beer or 2) i always have a nicely saturated pocket unless i vape it dry but squonking has become a habbit so its never dry

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir (21/9/17)

Scissorhands said:


> @Amir - to each his own, sometines 1 bad experience can be a total turn off (eg. im done with tanks, glass/leaks/dry hits/fiddly parts) agree the wraith bottles were pretty k@k performers, @SAVapeGear i 100% agree its just a learning curve (like all gear), at a desk its no issue but out and about (especially after a beer or 2) i always have a nicely saturated pocket unless i vape it dry but squonking has become a habbit so its never dry



Yeah most definitely... to each his own... but this is a forum and we all have opinions... great thing is that we all love each other and I have the utmost respect for @SAVapeGear. In fact, he played a huge part in my move to sub-ohm vaping, and then to squonking... and then the OL16 and Reo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scissorhands (21/9/17)

Amir said:


> Yeah most definitely... to each his own... but this is a forum and we all have opinions... great thing is that we all love each other and I have the utmost respect for @SAVapeGear. In fact, he played a huge part in my move to sub-ohm vaping, and then to squonking... and then the OL16 and Reo.



Couldn't have said it any better, just off the top of my head i could list 7 members that have heavily influenced and guided my vaping journey, most of them compleatly unaware

Beautiful community

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/9/17)

Guys - I find all of this very informative. We certainly have a great community. Part of the greatness is in the varied opinions - which I have learned to be normal due to each one's unique vapung preferences. The only regret that I have, is that all this talk is twisting my already worn-out rubber arm to add more to my shopping list 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Guys - I find all of this very informative. We certainly have a great community. Part of the greatness is in the varied opinions - which I have learned to be normal due to each one's unique vapung preferences. The only regret that I have, is that all this talk is twisting my already worn-out rubber arm to add more to my shopping list
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see more suitcases in your future

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> I see more suitcases in your future



Hahaha @BioHAZarD - funny you should bring that up now. We have just started sorting out the suitcases for the trip. What you see below is deceiving to the eye. Inside the yellow suitcase you will find another suitcase. With a lot of effort, it fits in perfectly. Going down to SA they will travel as one. Coming back they will travel as two 







Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Hahaha @BioHAZarD - funny you should bring that up now. We have just started sorting out the suitcases for the trip. What you see below is deceiving to the eye. Inside the yellow suitcase you will find another suitcase. With a lot of effort, it fits in perfectly. Going down to SA they will travel as one. Coming back they will travel as two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent planning. My reload wont take up much space

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/9/17)

Hi @Amir 

I see you are sorted on this classified. However there is such good discussion in this thread I am thinking of moving it to an appropriate part of the general forum. 

Otherwise when it gets archived it will get locked and lost in a sense. 

Are you comfortable for us to move it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (22/9/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Amir
> 
> I see you are sorted on this classified. However there is such good discussion in this thread I am thinking of moving it to an appropriate part of the general forum.
> 
> ...



Sure no problem... Can we have some sort of 3D mech squonker thread? I wouldn't say a dedicated Molly thread because these things are all made in limited runs and they all operate on more or less the same principle so a generalized 3D mech squonker thread would be cool for the guys and gals to show us what they've got, what they like and dislike about it and what would they have done differently in the design maybe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/9/17)

Amir said:


> Sure no problem... Can we have some sort of 3D mech squonker thread? I wouldn't say a dedicated Molly thread because these things are all made in limited runs and they all operate on more or less the same principle so a generalized 3D mech squonker thread would be cool for the guys and gals to show us what they've got, what they like and dislike about it and what would they have done differently in the design maybe



Ok great

Have moved this thread to the Squonkville subforum and have renamed it to "The 3D Mech Squonker Thread".

Thanks for that @Amir. Owing to your original Classified ad - and love for the Molly - together with other forumites' passion for 3D mech squonkers, this thread can now develop further as a home for this topic...

Squonk and be merry...
Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (22/9/17)

Silver said:


> Ok great
> 
> Have moved this thread to the Squonkville subforum and have renamed it to "The 3D Mech Squonker Thread".
> 
> ...



Thanx @Silver 

I wasn't able to do much research on these things due to the scarcity of information. Hopefully this thread can help address that for future potential buyers as I feel like these 3D mech squonkers are tiny, powerful and very functional little devices that deserve a shot in the mainstream. 

On that note... C'mon guys. Let's see what you've got and what you love about it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/9/17)

Amir said:


> Thanx @Silver
> 
> I wasn't able to do much research on these things due to the scarcity of information. Hopefully this thread can help address that for future potential buyers as I feel like these 3D mech squonkers are tiny, powerful and very functional little devices that deserve a shot in the mainstream.
> 
> On that note... C'mon guys. Let's see what you've got and what you love about it



You are quite right @Amir 
I am now more interested in this so will keep an eye on this topic

I have a question for you though. What is it that makes a 3D mech squonker more powerful than say the Reo for example? I thought its about the battery and the coil? Or is it the way the connections are made and the volt drop?


----------



## Amir (22/9/17)

Silver said:


> You are quite right @Amir
> I am now more interested in this so will keep an eye on this topic
> 
> I have a question for you though. What is it that makes a 3D mech squonker more powerful than say the Reo for example? I thought its about the battery and the coil? Or is it the way the connections are made and the volt drop?



Interesting that you should bring that up. Let me start off by saying that I am by no means an expert on this so my take on it is that the connections make a secondary difference. Primarily it comes down to the build and the batteries. Once you've got that down then you look to see how else you can improve on it right? In steps this fancy new bf 510 connections which enhance conductivity, then these copper plated connections which further enhance the conductivity... Minor differences on paper for sure but in reality, it feels like a substantial difference. 

This could also obviously be a placebo effect and its taking me for a fool so that's why I'm asking others to chime in...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/9/17)

Amir said:


> Interesting that you should bring that up. Let me start off by saying that I am by no means an expert on this so my take on it is that the connections make a secondary difference. Primarily it comes down to the build and the batteries. Once you've got that down then you look to see how else you can improve on it right? In steps this fancy new bf 510 connections which enhance conductivity, then these copper plated connections which further enhance the conductivity... Minor differences on paper for sure but in reality, it feels like a substantial difference.
> 
> This could also obviously be a placebo effect and its taking me for a fool so that's why I'm asking others to chime in...



I think you are on point with regards to the connectors - ie the way the battery is connected to the atomiser.

Would love it if someone could do a test on a Reo versus one of these 3D printed devices, same atty, coil and battery - to see what the difference is.

You could also measure the volt drop at the posts under load to confirm.

We need to know for Science sake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (22/9/17)

Silver said:


> I think you are on point with regards to the connectors - ie the way the battery is connected to the atomiser.
> 
> Would love it if someone could do a test on a Reo versus one of these 3D printed devices, same atty, coil and battery - to see what the difference is.
> 
> ...



I'm interested too... Not just on the findings because that will all be gibberish to uneducated people... And I am a uneducated people... But the findings could also be explained maybe like how much of a difference does it really make

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (22/9/17)

I had the ram mech squonker and it was a good entry into Squonking but was too timid for my liking, probably the gold plated contacts... so eagerly awaiting payday! 

@Amir could you send a pic of the inside of the Molly,I can’t seem to find anything online, I’m sure I read somewhere that it has silver contacts? Is this correct because then it should fire like a hand grenade!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (22/9/17)

It's copper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (22/9/17)

Which Squonker is this? ^


----------



## Amir (22/9/17)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Which Squonker is this? ^



The Molly


----------



## Jengz (22/9/17)

Amir said:


> It's copper
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool! Thanks I think if I remember my high school physics correctly, it’s silver with the highest conductivity then copper then gold... it probably also hits hard


----------



## Amir (22/9/17)

Jengz said:


> Cool! Thanks I think if I remember my high school physics correctly, it’s silver with the highest conductivity then copper then gold... it probably also hits hard



I changed from the wasp to the solo and now its hitting too hard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (22/9/17)

Amir said:


> I changed from the wasp to the solo and now its hitting too hard.


What build you running?


----------



## Amir (22/9/17)

Jengz said:


> What build you running?



@smilelykumeenit alien .3 ohm 5 wraps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengz (22/9/17)

Amir said:


> @smilelykumeenit alien .3 ohm 5 wraps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Battery getting u through a bottle or more? Sorry for all the questions I really am contemplating getting a mech squonker and want something HE but the investment is a lot so wanna make sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (22/9/17)

Amir said:


> I got me a Molly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My mölly 

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (22/9/17)

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> My mölly
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


My heart is still aching @Amir 

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/9/17)

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> My mölly
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


No man. You sold her to the wrong dude 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (23/9/17)

Jengz said:


> Battery getting u through a bottle or more? Sorry for all the questions I really am contemplating getting a mech squonker and want something HE but the investment is a lot so wanna make sure



Not yet quite sure where I stand with this regarding the juice to battery capacity. Since I rebuilt it and put in a fresh battery I haven't yet been home or had access to a charger to see how much battery life left. I had a spare battery and juice in my car that's getting me through


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (23/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> No man. You sold her to the wrong dude
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Haha jealous much? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/9/17)

Never 
Dibs eh

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (23/9/17)

Haha noted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (23/9/17)

Amir said:


> Haha noted
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never... u promised she'll be back n I get first option

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Amir (23/9/17)

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Never... u promised she'll be back n I get first option
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk



Oh god... I rather just not sell 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/9/17)

Amir said:


> Oh god... I rather just not sell
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Were you actually considering. Haha. All yours @Irfaan Ebrahim


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (23/9/17)

@Amir knows what's good for him

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flava (23/9/17)

Thought I'd pitch in with my 3d printed squonkers:
1st up the boxer 18650 from ginger vaper. 





2nd is the hha 20700 from sir vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (23/9/17)

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> @Amir knows what's good for him
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk



The Molly is good for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flava (23/9/17)

Dont think its fair for me to say these hit harder than my reo's as i build lower in these as they have 22mm and 24mm atty's.


----------



## Amir (23/9/17)

Flava said:


> Thought I'd pitch in with my 3d printed squonkers:
> 1st up the boxer 18650 from ginger vaper.
> 
> 
> ...



Please do tell us more. What's ur take on em? Which do u prefer and why? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flava (23/9/17)

Amir said:


> Please do tell us more. What's ur take on em? Which do u prefer and why?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the boxer for form and portability. the HHA is great as battery life is a non issue per bottle of juice, i don't really carry it out and about as it doesn't have a locking method (or I'm not aware of one).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CeeJay (23/9/17)

Who stocks the clone BF boxer, preferably in Cape Town?


----------



## Amir (24/9/17)

CeeJay said:


> Who stocks the clone BF boxer, preferably in Cape Town?



I think I need to try this one as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (24/9/17)

Flava said:


> the boxer for form and portability. the HHA is great as battery life is a non issue per bottle of juice, i don't really carry it out and about as it doesn't have a locking method (or I'm not aware of one).



Thanx for the feedback. I prefer form and portability because I have an extra battery on my keychain at all times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (24/9/17)

Amir said:


> I think I need to try this one as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey bud, I might have one available for you next week if I decide to grab the Therion BF 75C


----------



## Amir (24/9/17)

TheV said:


> Hey bud, I might have one available for you next week if I decide to grab the Therion BF 75C



Awesome. U know where to find me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/9/17)

TheV said:


> Hey bud, I might have one available for you next week if I decide to grab the Therion BF 75C


Haha. The bug has bitten


----------



## TheV (24/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Haha. The bug has bitten


Why do all the bugs always have to bite me?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/9/17)

TheV said:


> Why do all the bugs always have to bite me?


There are worse things hehe

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (25/9/17)

That 75c bf is worthy hey... very well made and it works 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (25/9/17)

Amir said:


> That 75c bf is worthy hey... very well made and it works
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very with it

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (25/9/17)

Amir said:


> That 75c bf is worthy hey... very well made and it works
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm <THIS> close to pulling the trigger.
I think the Wasp will occupy it until the Hadaly and Flave arrive


----------



## Amir (26/9/17)

TheV said:


> I'm <THIS> close to pulling the trigger.
> I think the Wasp will occupy it until the Hadaly and Flave arrive



I'm running it with the flav and still perfecting the build to battery to juice ratio but I have no complaints so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (27/9/17)

This thing is seriously impressive, those silver contacts make it perform like a beast too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/9/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> This thing is seriously impressive, those silver contacts make it perform like a beast too.
> View attachment 108435
> View attachment 108436


Does that mod have a safety switch cause the throw looks super tiny


----------



## Amir (27/9/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> This thing is seriously impressive, those silver contacts make it perform like a beast too.
> View attachment 108435
> View attachment 108436



I’ve had my eye on this one... not too keen on the colors tho but the silver contacts intrigue me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moey_Ismail (27/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Does that mod have a safety switch cause the throw looks super tiny


No safety unfortunately but the silver contact is very springy and takes some effort to push. I am planning on 3d printing a safety catch for more peace of mind

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/9/17)

Amir said:


> I’ve had my eye on this one... not too keen on the colors tho but the silver contacts intrigue me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I c a molly in my future


----------



## Moey_Ismail (27/9/17)

Amir said:


> I’ve had my eye on this one... not too keen on the colors tho but the silver contacts intrigue me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Zeki Hilmi has an all white 1 left


----------



## Amir (28/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> I c a molly in my future



lol i think i see one too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (28/9/17)

@Zeki Hilmi please can you provide this thread with some pics...


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (28/9/17)

Amir said:


> lol i think i see one too



Will have to find out if @Silver allows this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/9/17)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Will have to find out if @Silver allows this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most likely not. Rather in your own sub

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir (28/9/17)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Will have to find out if @Silver allows this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I really don't think it would be a problem as it's not a for sale thread. It's to have a look at the internals and color schemes


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/9/17)

Amir said:


> I really don't think it would be a problem as it's not a for sale thread. It's to have a look at the internals and color schemes


still a product that he stocks so lets just keep it clean 

I could be wrong though


----------



## Amir (28/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> still a product that he stocks so lets just keep it clean



It's not in stock on the website but let's wait till @Silver weighs in

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (28/9/17)

Amir said:


> It's not in stock on the website but let's wait till @Silver weighs in


I don't put them on the website as they are not around long enough. Generally they sell the same day and also have people pay even before they land.
Let's wait until @Silver confirms


----------



## Moey_Ismail (28/9/17)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (28/9/17)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> I don't put them on the website as they are not around long enough. Generally they sell the same day and also have people pay even before they land.
> Let's wait until @Silver confirms



Thanks @Zeki Hilmi 

Just to clarify, vendors are not allowed to post pics of things they sell in the general threads of the forum, whether requested by members or not.

@Zeki Hilmi , rather open a new thread in your subforum and show all the pictures you need and all the discussions there. And feel free to tag the interested members in that thread so they know you have posted it there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Amir (28/9/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> View attachment 108459



That full white one is boss!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (28/9/17)

Amir said:


> That full white one is boss!!!


White and 3d printing don't get along @Amir.. I was plating with a white phantom squonk yesterday with stab wood doors but it gets dirty to quickly... stick with molly and u'll be happy

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (28/9/17)

Amir said:


> That full white one is boss!!!


That's the 1 that's left lol coincidence or fate?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (28/9/17)

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> White and 3d printing don't get along @Amir.. I was plating with a white phantom squonk yesterday with stab wood doors but it gets dirty to quickly... stick with molly and u'll be happy
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


Generally the white is an issue but these are nylon sls not abs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (28/9/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Generally the white is an issue but these are nylon sls not abs



hmmm something to think about

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario (28/9/17)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> View attachment 107743
> Simplicity Squonker 20700 with Silver contacts for R1800.00


@Zeki Hilmi 
How does that iJoy 20700 battery perform?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (28/9/17)

So along with my MaTo, my buddy purchased a second hand Simplicity BF squonk mod, the door was a little tired though and was a tiny bit thicker than it should be to sit flush, naturally being a perfectionist, I was given the task of giving it a new finish. 
Before


The depth of the engraving was about the thickness that was protruding so I sanded it flat with some 600grit wet paper till the engraving was gone, gave it a coat of automotive primer, a fresh silver coat with blue splatters and a nice glossy clear coat.
I'm really pleased with the end result

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir (28/9/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> So along with my MaTo, my buddy purchased a second hand Simplicity BF squonk mod, the door was a little tired though and was a tiny bit thicker than it should be to sit flush, naturally being a perfectionist, I was given the task of giving it a new finish.
> Before
> View attachment 108542
> 
> ...



Fantastic revival. Nice choice of colors... well done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/9/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> So along with my MaTo, my buddy purchased a second hand Simplicity BF squonk mod, the door was a little tired though and was a tiny bit thicker than it should be to sit flush, naturally being a perfectionist, I was given the task of giving it a new finish.
> Before
> View attachment 108542
> 
> ...


Looks very very nice. Is there a reason that the door on R2500 mod would not sit flush? Due to the printing process or just crappy finishing?
Looks much better than the original door.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (29/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Looks very very nice. Is there a reason that the door on R2500 mod would not sit flush? Due to the printing process or just crappy finishing?
> Looks much better than the original door.


No idea hey bud, I wouldn't even say it was a noticeable protrusion, I'm just a very pedantic person, if I run my finger over and feel the slightest imperfection it's enough for me to do something. The protrusion was honestly less than a mm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/9/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> No idea hey bud, I wouldn't even say it was a noticeable protrusion, I'm just a very pedantic person, if I run my finger over and feel the slightest imperfection it's enough for me to do something. The protrusion was honestly less than a mm


Ok kewl. Nice work though

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (29/9/17)

Squonk squad






Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus (29/9/17)

Silver contacts vs. alumni vs. 3d box vs. perfection equals..... Runt Mod. This is just a perfect setup.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Jengz (30/9/17)

Petrus said:


> Silver contacts vs. alumni vs. 3d box vs. perfection equals..... Runt Mod. This is just a perfect setup.
> View attachment 108652
> View attachment 108653
> View attachment 108654


Hi @Petrus can u send some pics of the internals? Stunning mod! Compact and neat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (30/9/17)

Petrus said:


> Silver contacts vs. alumni vs. 3d box vs. perfection equals..... Runt Mod. This is just a perfect setup.
> View attachment 108652
> View attachment 108653
> View attachment 108654



That finish in this color looks super sexy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (30/9/17)

Jengz said:


> Hi @Petrus can u send some pics of the internals? Stunning mod! Compact and neat!


Hi. I am out of town for a week, but definitely will. The craftsmanship is top notch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StevenChen (7/10/17)

Good old Molly and a new toy from a good friend @monark ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (7/10/17)

StevenChen said:


> Good old Molly and a new toy from a good friend @aonark ...



Beautiful beautiful beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (7/10/17)

StevenChen said:


> Good old Molly and a new toy from a good friend @aonark ...



Molly needs a hadaly tho...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rebel (11/11/17)

Finally

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## E.T. (11/11/17)

Rebel said:


> Finally
> View attachment 112967



Nice mod and atty you have great taste

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rebel (11/11/17)

E.T. said:


> Nice mod and atty you have great taste
> View attachment 112991



@E.T. Thanks, you too!
What build are you running on the Hadaly and what does it come to?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## E.T. (11/11/17)

Rebel said:


> @E.T. Thanks, you too!
> What build are you running on the Hadaly and what does it come to?


24g kanthal 5 wraps 3mm about 0.45ohm. I dont really go.lower than that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flava (11/11/17)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (14/11/17)

Perfection





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StevenChen (20/11/17)

Pretty compact!! Quality built!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## E.T. (21/11/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## StevenChen (19/12/17)

Too nice !! Ps. Not the owner of the frankie....


----------



## Amir (19/12/17)

StevenChen said:


> Too nice !! Ps. Not the owner of the frankie....



That white-out Monark looks really sexy

Reactions: Like 1


----------

